# Desire HD for a UK Dev



## ChainsDD (Jun 11, 2011)

I've decided to give my Desire HD to a deserving UK developer. All of the RootzWiki developer phones go to devs in the states, but there are so many around the world that need some love too. So on the table is my Desire HD. It's SIM unlocked, and S-OFF, and I think I already put the engineering bootloader on it (but don't quote me on that), and I'll include either a 4 or 8GB micro-sd (whichever I find laying around).

So if you're a dev in the UK, ROMS, Apps, mods, whatever, or know one who deserves a new phone (well, like new), post about it here. We'll pick someone tomorrow based on popularity and work, so please include links to threads here on RootzWiki, or give links to other sites (for example, if there's no forum for the devices you work on here) so we can see what you've done.


----------



## HCDRJacob (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm definitely interested. I've worked on CyanogenMod for HTC Wildfire and ZTE Blade, as well as developing a hugely popular kernel for the Wildfire which is still used in a variety of ROMs for the device today, despite now being fairly old.

CM7 for Wildfire, for which I did the initial port and still co-maintain: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1143125
My kernel for Wildfire, which I don't work on anymore, but is still an example of my work: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=798471&highlight=HCDR
CM7 for ZTE Blade, which I co-maintain with Tom Giordano, and is hugely popular: http://android.modaco.com/topic/334...san-francisco-v710-rc1-26062011/#entry1627125

I'm also in the process of porting CyanogenMod to the Huawei U8800, which I have limited time for at the minute for a variety of personal reasons.

The Desire HD would be useful to me right now to use as a main phone while I finish work on the U8800. I could use it as my main phone without worrying about having a stable, fully working ROM on my U8800 for personal use. This means I could spend more time debugging the ROM and less time running nandroid backup and restores. And when the time comes, I'd do my best to help the others on the CM team get the next version of Android running on the Desire HD


----------



## flibblesan (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm going to look like such a fanboy but I'm going to put a vote in for HCDRJacob. At only 17 years old he has already made a name for himself in the world of Android development being responsible for porting CyanogenMod to the HTC Wildfire, the ZTE Blade (along with Tom_G), and has recently started a port to the Huawei U8800. Developing for ZTE and Huawei devices is not an easy task since the manufacturer doesn't provide sufficient source to assist developers, which makes it all the more remarkable that someone of his age can manage so much.

Thousands of people use the ZTE Blade port of CyanogenMod with 20,480 active installations making it the sixth most popular device running CyanogenMod. The port just wouldn't exist if it wasn't for the work Jacob has done and donating this device to him would be a great appreciation of his work for the wider community.


----------



## MarkHoj (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm putting in a nomination for HCDRJacob. He's young, and seems busy doing work with what he has. It only makes sense to get him another device to dev for.


----------



## JieeHD (Aug 6, 2011)

Well I know I'm not very well known around here, I'm a bit more known on XDA but the device I dev for (Hero) , is a bit of a dying device with little interest in it.

Most of my work has been on ports because the last official ROM for the Hero was 2.1 and good up to date software is hard to come by.

My work so far has included:

A HC SDK port, not really supported anymore. It was just an experiment for my own development.
A GB Sense ROM from the Salsa which has proved very popular and is one of the most popular Sense ROMs on XDA.
Unofficial OMFGB builds for the Hero GSM and for a little bit of fun an iPhone imitation ROM, which is quite an entertaining ROM to use.

At the moment I just joined the VillainROM team and I am working on a GingerVillain ROM for the Hero. So if I was chosen to get the Desire, I would be able use it as my main device and concentrate on supporting all my current ROMs as well as powering through development of GingerVillain.


----------



## UbuntuBhoy (Jun 6, 2011)

Just offering a little help for JieeHD, and posting his ROM links for him.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1048846

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1080483

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1213725

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1229457

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1090186

JieeHD is a worthy candidate, and he is just a young pup as well.


----------



## PeteBest (Sep 7, 2011)

Another vote for HCDRJacob here. He's doing great things now, so with a bit more encouragement (DesireHD would be a good start) he could go on to do some really great Android related stuff


----------



## lordofangels (Sep 7, 2011)

Another vote for HCDRJacob a very talented young dev.


----------



## juniperz (Sep 7, 2011)

+1 for HCDRJacob - smart young dude


----------



## MartinEve (Sep 7, 2011)

I'd like to put in another good word for HCDRJacob; talented young dev who has done great work on the CM7 builds for Wildfire and Blade.

Martin Paul Eve
Doctoral Researcher
University of Sussex


----------



## Lennyuk (Sep 7, 2011)

JieeHD gets my vote (sorry HCDRJacob  )

He owns a hero and has started deving very late in the game for an old device but that does not discount the work he is doing.

We cannot judge a dev on the basis of how many devices he can afford, if anything that makes him a more worthy candidate.


----------



## YBinnenweg (Sep 7, 2011)

I think JieeHD should win, because he has learned very quickly and is still learning very quickly!
He first started off with SalsaSense, and it is a great succes!
Now he's working on something for VillainRom, and it will be great again, I've seen a preview of it, and it looks VERY promising!

So please, give JieeHD the DHD, because he deserves it!!


----------



## t0mm13b (Sep 7, 2011)

HCDRJacob said:


> I'm definitely interested. I've worked on CyanogenMod for HTC Wildfire and ZTE Blade, as well as developing a hugely popular kernel for the Wildfire which is still used in a variety of ROMs for the device today, despite now being fairly old.
> 
> CM7 for Wildfire, for which I did the initial port and still co-maintain: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1143125
> My kernel for Wildfire, which I don't work on anymore, but is still an example of my work: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=798471&highlight=HCDR
> ...


I vote for HCDRJacob as I know him through another forum. A smart dude along with another guy, who pulled off a CM7 port for the ZTE Blade.  And raised awareness for the forum as there's a presence of a ZTE PR on the forum.

So, I hereby, vote HCDRJacob


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 7, 2011)

Voting for HCDRJacob for being a Legend and getting CM7 onto the Blade with TomG (who isn't from the UK). GO JACOB


----------



## leeb9972 (Sep 7, 2011)

*HCDRJacob* gets my vote, flying the CM flag for Blade users (oh and TomG) ;-)


----------



## qvert (Sep 7, 2011)

HCDRJacob for helping me to get root on my s-offed device without having cwm etc before all that


----------



## HCDRJacob (Aug 2, 2011)

qvert said:


> HCDRJacob for helping me to get root on my s-offed device without having cwm etc before all that


Oh yeah forgot I'd done that 

I built ClockworkMod for the Desire S as well as a favour to a former Wildfire user, without owning the device.


----------



## ChainsDD (Jun 11, 2011)

And the votes are in and counted, and the contributions have been weight. I've decided that HCDRJacob will get the DHD. I can't wait to see what comes out of him with a nice new device to play with. Congrats mate!


----------



## HCDRJacob (Aug 2, 2011)

ChainsDD said:


> And the votes are in and counted, and the contributions have been weight. I've decided that HCDRJacob will get the DHD. I can't wait to see what comes out of him with a nice new device to play with. Congrats mate!


Thank you very much. The device will be used mainly as an actual phone to allow me to spend more time on the U8800 for now, but I'll be working on the DHD soon enough


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 7, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## ChainsDD (Jun 11, 2011)

[quote name='HCDRJacob']Thank you very much. The device will be used mainly as an actual phone to allow me to spend more time on the U8800 for now, but I'll be working on the DHD soon enough [/QUOTE

You'll enjoy it, except for the battery life. Huge screen = poor battery :-( Lasts a day at any rate.

BTW, can someone get this man a developer tag for his account?


----------



## HCDRJacob (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm used to poor battery life, I used to use a ZTE Blade as a daily phone. xD


----------



## flibblesan (Sep 6, 2011)

Well done! Now does Chains have any other devices going spare?


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm deffo interested, trying to get into Android Dev but my poor wildfire can't take much more  ain't got anything proper yet, but I'm looking at making an unofficial cyanogenmod for wildfire that has the new radio so the gps works


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Haha I should really look at all the posts first  well if anyone has any other phones there willing to donate


----------



## HCDRJacob (Aug 2, 2011)

AndyFox2011 said:


> I'm deffo interested, trying to get into Android Dev but my poor wildfire can't take much more  ain't got anything proper yet, but I'm looking at making an unofficial cyanogenmod for wildfire that has the new radio so the gps works


Wildfire has working CyanogenMod. Nobody has informed me of any bugs with it...


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"HCDRJacob said:


> Wildfire has working CyanogenMod. Nobody has informed me of any bugs with it...


I did a Google search after the gps didn't work on cm and other people had the same problem, the solution was too flash an updated radio


----------



## HCDRJacob (Aug 2, 2011)

AndyFox2011 said:


> I did a Google search after the gps didn't work on cm and other people had the same problem, the solution was too flash an updated radio


Well users can flash the radio then, especially now there's a full S-OFF method. No need to add it to the ROM zip. That's just silly


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"HCDRJacob said:


> Well users can flash the radio then, especially now there's a full S-OFF method. No need to add it to the ROM zip. That's just silly


I'll be honest, I needed an excuse to actually try cooking a rom properly, this gave me that excuse I needed, its not a case of a need for the community its more motivation for me xD


----------



## HCDRJacob (Aug 2, 2011)

AndyFox2011 said:


> I'll be honest, I needed an excuse to actually try cooking a rom properly, this gave me that excuse I needed, its not a case of a need for the community its more motivation for me xD


A word of advice, try something a bit harder. Adding a radio to a ROM is simple (albeit silly) stuff. Mess around with the Android Kitchen or something


----------



## Ninpo (Sep 9, 2011)

Throwing my hat into the ring. Currently a developer for the SGS2 where I provide a kernel and work with the VillainROM team who are well recognised for support on other phones.

I have in the past worked closely with the CM team on CM6 for the HTC Hero.

Development work on the device would include but not be limited to custom stock ROMs, CM based ROMs and of course, the kernel.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"HCDRJacob said:


> A word of advice, try something a bit harder. Adding a radio to a ROM is simple (albeit silly) stuff. Mess around with the Android Kitchen or something


I have android kitchen, I have used it once, being lazy! My friend wanted cyanogenmod on his wildfire, and I needed to update so I put the gapps in with the rom, yes I am very lazy, flashing 2 zip files is a lot of work!  cheers for the advice though


----------



## JieeHD (Aug 6, 2011)

"AndyFox2011 said:


> I have android kitchen, I have used it once, being lazy! My friend wanted cyanogenmod on his wildfire, and I needed to update so I put the gapps in with the rom, yes I am very lazy, flashing 2 zip files is a lot of work!  cheers for the advice though


I wouldn't say adding gapps to a ROM zip is difficult at all. You wouldn't actually see how the ROM works or how its flashed.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"JieeHD said:


> I wouldn't say adding gapps to a ROM zip is difficult at all. You wouldn't actually see how the ROM works or how its flashed.


I know its not difficult, I'm a teenager and I'm lazy that's why I put it into the rom then flashed it!


----------



## JieeHD (Aug 6, 2011)

"AndyFox2011 said:


> I know its not difficult, I'm a teenager and I'm lazy that's why I put it into the rom then flashed it!


Me and Jacob are both 17, teenagers too .


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

JieeHD said:


> Me and Jacob are both 17, teenagers too .


I'm even younger than you both  i'm 14


----------



## JieeHD (Aug 6, 2011)

AndyFox2011 said:


> I'm even younger than you both  i'm 14


There's quite a few developers that are also 14, I know Faryaab is for one. In all honesty being younger is a good thing, more time to learn.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"JieeHD said:


> There's quite a few developers that are also 14, I know Faryaab is for one. In all honesty being younger is a good thing, more time to learn.


That's part of the thing, time to learn. But the thing is this year I have exams so I can't do too much this year


----------

